# Concrete Driveway Subbase Material: Cinders vs ABC



## dawsonh2002 (Sep 11, 2014)

Any structural issues with using Cinders over ABC for the subbase of a concrete driveway?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Why is this in the RRP section?


By cinders, are you talking about RCA? (Recycled Concrete Aggregate)






Delta


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

Either ABC or crushed concrete base


----------



## HardWorks (Aug 6, 2014)

A good compaction of fill, geo-fabric, 3/4 clean stone (4-5"), 4000# with air, poured at a 3" slump, with super P to a 6" slump. 


Don't get much better for the buck.


----------

